
49 Headline Formulas to Skyrocket Conversions (And Where to Use Them) – SumoMe - nateliason
https://sumome.com/stories/headline-formulas?src=hacker-news-story-headline-formulas
======
alexandrerond
Nice article about how to make everything sound like clickbait and spam. ^^

